# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  προβλημα με σειρινα 12v

## χριστοδουλος

καλησπερα σε ολους.εχω φτιαξει μια σειρινα 12 βολτ με το um3561 την  οποια εχω συνδεσει με εναν ανιχνευτη κινησης  απο e-bay                         μεσω ενος κυκλωματος ρελε.το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω ειναι το  εξης:μολις το βαζω στην πριζα μεσω adapter 12v αρχιζει και χτυπαει  η  σειρινα για οση ωρα εχω εγω ρυθμισει, χωρις να εχει ανιχνευση κινηση ο  ανιχνευτης.μετα απο αυτο δουλευει κανονικα.μολις ανιχνευει κινηση  χτυπαει και παραμενει σε ηρεμια οταν δεν υπαρχει κινηση.καθε βοηθεια  δεκτη.ευχαριστω .

----------


## IRF

Ο ανιχνευτής κίνησης PIR έχει αρχικό χρόνο  self test που δεν τον υπολόγισες, δεν του δίνεις ρεύμα και ξεκινάει, πρέπει να εισάγεις καθυστέρηση βάζεις πρίζα δίνει ρεύμα σε ανιχνευτή περνάει κάποιος χρόνος και μετά είναι σωστές οι εντολές ανίχνευσης προς το κύκλωμά σου.Θέλει 30-60 δευτερόλεπτα να« καταλάβει»τα επίπεδα υπερύθρου ακτινοβολίας στο χώρο και μετά όλα είναι σωστά. Δηλαδή ο ρελές σου πρέπει για τα 60 πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα να αγνοήσει εντελώς το PIR και μετά να μπει στο κύκλωμα.Μια ΠΟΛΥ απλή σκέψη είναι να βάλεις έναν διακόπτη σε σειρά με την επαφή του PIR που θα είναι ανοικτός(=δεν περνάει ρεύμα) όταν βάλεις σε πρίζα περιμένεις δύο λεπτά να ισορροπήσει το PIR και μετά τον κλείνεις(=περνάει ρεύμα).Έχεις όμως ακόμα το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση της διακοπής ρεύματος από δεη γιαυτό βάζεις και μπαταρία.

----------

χριστοδουλος (08-02-18)

----------

